# Kindle Fire HD Freezing



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Since yesterday my Kindle Fire has been freezing up on me or shutting off and starting up again. It hasn't done that before. It usually works great and navigates the web well. Now it says upgrading, please wait, and it's just keeps scrolling and scrolling. What is going on? I just got the thing in December.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

An update for all current Fires is available. . .probably that's what's going on.  But if it's stuck trying to update, you might want to call Kindle CS. . . . if it's not got enough charge, that could be a problem. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cvwriter, 

Any luck?

Betsy


----------

